# Quotes from "The Witchery of Archery"



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is my favorite book on archery/bowhunting.Although it is overly romantic.:mg:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*A weapon of war*

In the first chapter, Maurice Thompson reminds us that the history of archery is not just a tale of hunting and sport- the bow was a weapon of war.

"It may not be amiss, however, to here sketch an outline of the rise of archery in England, the great mother of archers.
It is a well-worn saying that experience is the perfect school. In this school, at the hands of William the Norman, on the field of Hastings, the English took their first great lesson in archery, which resulted in establishing in their hearts a profound admiration, almost amounting to veneration, for the long-bows and resistless arrows of their conquerors....
In a word, the history of England, from the Norman conquest down to the day when fire-arms suplanted the long-bow and arrows as military and hunting weapons, is the history of archery..."

If you want to see the glamorized, movie version of an attack by archers rent the DVD of _*Hero*_. You will be impressed.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Overly romantic?*



Darton01 said:


> This is my favorite book on archery/bowhunting.Although it is overly romantic.:mg:


Is the book overly romantic? You betcha. That is fine with me. Here is an example from chapter II.

"The humanities grew out from archery as a flower from a seed. No sooner did the soft sweet note of the bow-string charm the ear of genius than music was born, and from music came painting and sculpture... So the bow was the natural weapon of the simple, perfect physical manhood represented in the idea of Apollo, who, with drawn bow, was the symbol of such manhood displayed in its highest power and graces."

:violin:


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very good.Are we the only two here who have read this book ?:smileinbox:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Refined and enlightened savages*



Darton01 said:


> Very good.Are we the only two here who have read this book ?:smileinbox:


I can't believe that. Why would anyone not want to read this.

"We are nothing better than refined and enlightened savages. The fibre of our nature is not changed in substance; it is polished and oiled. The wild side of the prism of humanity still offers its pleasures to us, and it is healthful and essentially necessary to broad culture that we accept them in moderation.
Sport, by which is meant pleasant physical and mental exercise combined- play in the best sense- is a requirement of this wild element, this glossed-over heathen side of our being, and the bow is its natural implement."


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Bold Robin Hood*

Chapter VII of The _Witchery of Archery_ is devoted to Bold Robin Hood.

"If one would know what archery was in the days of its greatest glory, it is necessary for him to study the "Garland," a book of ballads touching the exploits of Robbin Hood and his men... There is good archery practice... in some of the bold outlaw's exploits, and, since he is the recognised prince of modern bowmen, no one dare dispute the authority of his precepts and example in matters pertaining to forest shooting...
He was an exiled patriot- an outlaw- a robber- a friend of the honest poor- a hater of tyranny, and best of all, an incomparable archer."


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Woodpeckers*

Here, from Chapter III- _Some Notes on Woodpecker Shooting_, is the boyish adventurer at his best.

"To me the woodpeckers are the most interesting of all the American small birds. I never tire of studying them. Obtrusive, inquisitive, dishonest, and noisy beyond compare, the white-tailed variety is, perhaps, the most versatile genius of the woods. He attempts everything with the air of the most presuming impertinence, and, in fact, the only thing he really cannot accomplish, in the way of attainments generally thought necessary to a well-educated and cultured bird, is, simply to sing a good song…
It must be a quick arrow that hits a white-tailed woodpecker. He is a consummate dodger, flipping himself around a tree or behind a fence-stake as quick as thought at the sound of your bow-string. See that one yonder on that slender stump. His back is fair. He looks as though a line had been drawn across his middle, and then he had been painted white below it and black above, with a dash of fiery red for a head! He is only twenty-five yards away. Try him with a light pewter-headed arrow. You pull very steadily and strong, loosing evenly and sharply. Away darts your shaft. Whack! What a blow on the stump exactly where the bird was! But too late to get him. He heard your bow-string and quick as a flash he slid around behind the stump, and when the arrow struck he flew away!"

I wish I had read this book when I was 13!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I liked the chapter where they went with the Native American in the swamps and lived off the land. They shot lots of birds and a panther.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I've read it, but it's been awhile


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

southerngirl said:


> I've read it, but it's been awhile


Whew,finally.I was begining to think we were alone here.:ranger:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Darton01 said:


> Whew,finally.I was begining to think we were alone here.:ranger:


This ain't Oprah's book club!:darkbeer:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

cbmac said:


> This ain't Oprah's book club!:darkbeer:


:chortle:


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

cbmac said:


> This ain't Oprah's book club!:darkbeer:


Oprah has a book club ? Never really watched her show.:wink:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

I must get back to my reading. Been distracted the past few days by another thread. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

I've read it, great book. I wouldn't say it's my favorite though. I like it because it isn't effected by today's thinking. Things have gotten so complicated. 

Have read many history books that encluded English archers as they played their parts through out history. One of my fovorite authors is G.A. Henty. Wrote history books for boys back in the 1800's.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to find a copy of Thompson's book. Guess I'll go check Amazon.
BTW, as a foot note, Will Thompson penned a novel about the Revolutionary War on the western frontier entitled, Alice of Old Vincennes. It reads much like the book discussed here.
As a further foot note, the local Vincennes (Indiana) High School team is named "The Alices". Can you imagine facing a football team that calls itself the Alices? Kinda like being a Boy Named Sue.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have an old copy of Witchery of Archery and a reprint. Great book. I also enjoyed the books on Ishi and Pope and Young's Adventures with Bow and Arrow. My all time favorite reading of any book, however, is the first chapter of Howard Hill's Hunting the Hard Way where he takes a buffalo on the run. The excitement of the chase raises the hair on the back of my neck everytime I read it.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

I finished reading it recently. Its a great little book...

I am also a big fan of GA Henty's books too. You can learn more real history from them (even though they are fiction) than you can from many of today's history books. 

My favorite book on Archery so far though is Hardy's book on the Longbow. 
The book "Archery from Golds to Goals" is also an excellent book albiet more about modern archery circa 1970. 
Right now, I am a quarter of a way into Fred Bear's book. 
Hunting the Hard way by Howard Hill is great too in my opinion.....
I have a modest little library of books on archery, as you may have guessed, LOL....

I love the chapter in the beginning where Thompson discusses the pagan gods and goddesses who were famous for their archery skills....
And Maurice Thompson is basically right in regards to what he says about mankind..... 
One of my friends is Itallian. I am Scots-Irish and Norman.....
He is short and dark. I am huge and fair. If Tacitus saw us walking down the street side by side, he would take us for a Roman and a Gaul. (Especially back when I had long hair, LOL...)
The times change but people don't. 
There is a bit of a primitive lurking in any man who loves archery or weapons...


----------

